# US MAC site purchases with Australian Credit Card?



## Pinupsundae (Jun 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone could clue me in on whether or not it is possible to purchase from the US MAC site with an Australian credit card? I use a parcel forwarding address so I have that covered, but I am unsure about the card itself...I know my parcel forwarding service does in fact have a personal shopper sort of function but I'm not sure that I can take advantage of it seeing as I want to get in on the Sumo Sale 25% discount. 

Otherwise I know there is the option of CP for some, but sadly I've been lurking for too long and will miss out on having access to that section of the Specktra site in time because of my new status. Any other suggestions that you could offer, apart from just purchasing elsewhere?

Thanks so much 

xx


----------



## anita22 (Jun 12, 2009)

New Zealand credit cards don't seem to work, so no I don't think an Aussie one would either. A CP would be the only way to get the discounts, unless you use a parcel forwarding service that will put things onto a US credit card for you (I think Shopaholiques may do this).


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah thanks for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I asked my parcel forwarding service about making sure my order was placed in the required time with the promo code and they said it was definitely possible, but I'm sure they'll charge an arm and two legs for the privilege haha.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think so, their website says they won't accept cards where the billing address is outside of the US.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_Ah thanks for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked my parcel forwarding service about making sure my order was placed in the required time with the promo code and they said it was definitely possible, but I'm sure they'll charge an arm and two legs for the privilege haha._

 
Hey that's good of them! May I ask which forwarding service you are planning on using?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not in AU...But my friend tried it and they took the card...but then it rejected it the next day saying they couldn't accept a card drawn on a Intl Bank account and cancelled the order...this was just a few weeks ago.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah Pinup, use a CP

PM me if you want the names of some people, I've got more offers than I need


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 13, 2009)

Ah ok, thanks for the clarification everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Hey that's good of them! May I ask which forwarding service you are planning on using?_

 
I use My US which has good customer service, but pretty much compulsory express shipping which makes it pretty pricey. I usually do bulk orders once or twice a year to really make it worth it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yeah Pinup, use a CP

PM me if you want the names of some people, I've got more offers than I need_

 
Thanks so much for the offer, I'd love to grab some names from you provided the girls wouldn't mind so much about me being new to Specktra.


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 19, 2009)

hi long lashes,you lucky thing! could u send some names my way also? I am trying desperately for a CP and no1 is responding!


----------



## elle25 (Jun 22, 2009)

Could someone explain this CP thing for me? I've seen it mentioned a few times but I never really knew what it was? Does it mean that I could get MAC at American prices?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elle25* 

 
_Could someone explain this CP thing for me? I've seen it mentioned a few times but I never really knew what it was? Does it mean that I could get MAC at American prices?_

 
yes, some of the US and Canadian Specktrettes will purchase on your behalf after sending through the funds (usually via paypal) and then ship it over to AU.

Some of the Specktrettes advertise in their sale threads that they will do CP's, otherwise just post in the Wanted part of the Clearance Bin for a CP.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yeah Pinup, use a CP

PM me if you want the names of some people, I've got more offers than I need_

 
Hey lashes, you couldn't send some names my way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be forever appreciative


----------

